# Epson Claria Ink?



## Skibuddy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi

I'm thinking of getting one of the new Epson printers that use the new Claria ink (as also want to print good quality photos)... has anyone got any experience of printing onto Ironall using this type of ink?

Thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Richard,

Claria is a dye based ink. Dye based is great for photos but for transfers pigment based ink is going to be better. Epson's pigment ink is called Durabrite.

See this thread for more info (or search the forums for "Claria")

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t8385.html


----------



## Skibuddy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi - thanks for that...

Claria is a new ink - waterproof and smudge resistant - wouldn't that mean it would be good in the t-shirt transfer process?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Skibuddy said:


> Hi - thanks for that...
> 
> Claria is a new ink - waterproof and smudge resistant - wouldn't that mean it would be good in the t-shirt transfer process?


You could test it out and report back  But generally pigment inks are recommended for t-shirt transfers.


----------



## mikey618 (Mar 5, 2008)

have tried claria on jpss and works great


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

mikey618 said:


> have tried claria on jpss and works great


I second that! Claria Dye Inks and JPSS Works nicely  Other dye inks work with JPSS as well I Believe


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

all most any ink will work with JPSS lol


----------



## hechtgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is a link showing tees I did using the Claria ink and the chromablast paper. It works great with this new ink.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t57252-4.html#post373705


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Epson UltraChrome ink is also a pigment based ink.


----------

